# static final vs. final static



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Gibt es eigtl. einen Unterschied von static final zu final static (ähnlich wie in c/c++ int const* vs. int *const und noch schöner int const* const). Würde mich jetzt mal interessieren...


----------



## Schandro (10. Jan 2012)

ist völlig egal


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Dacht ich mir irgenndwie schon, ist ja Latte, ob eine konstante Variable zur Klasse gehört oder ob eine Klassenvariable konstant ist... 

Danke


----------



## mvitz (10. Jan 2012)

Wobei man laut Sun Code Conventions immer static final schreiben soll (in diversen Tools wird dir sonst im Default eine Warnung generiert [z.B. Sonar])


----------

